# Bobs a Movie Star!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Close up 8O 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7QIN9Lmmzo

Run Away! Run Away!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=une-yUz7lW0


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Cute! In the "Run Away" one, he holds his tail so stiff and doesn't let it drag. That's so cute! XD


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So close you could chuch his cheeks!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob looks almost identical to Oscar! Apart from the fact that Bob has eyes, of course...and the fact that Oscar's hood doesn't even make a remotely straight line down his back lol. It kinda just gives up half way down and ends in splotches


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Sucks, cuz with my BF's cam I can only take 15 sec videos. >.<


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, very nice.
looks like he's got a promising career going for him. haha


----------

